# W.C. / toilettes - emploi & prononciation



## Lori11

Bonjour,
est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre WC et toilettes?
Pour ceux qui sont publiques, on dit plutot WC ou toilettes?
Merci?


----------



## Calamitintin

WC c'est anglais, Water Closed (je crois, non ?)(mais dit à la française, ça se dit Vécé ). Toilettes c'est pareil, mais en français


----------



## FrançoisXV

water closET (cabinet), cabinet de toilette, en raccourci: les cabinets, ou les toilettes. on dit souvent les vécés, les doublevécés.


----------



## LV4-26

On dit de plus en plus les _toilettes_ et de moins en moins les _vécés._ En tous cas moins qu'en 76


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Personnellement, je n'entends pas "WC publics", mais très souvent "toilettes publiques". Et en public, je dirais plus volontiers "toilettes" ("Où sont les toilettes s'il vous plaît ?") que "WC". Je réserve "WC" à mon cadre familial seulement avec "pipi room" aussi. 
Ensuite, il y a aussi le mot  "chiottes" ("aux chiottes l'arbitre !"), mais c'est à éviter en société bien sûr.


----------



## IsaSol

Bonsoir!
Lori11,  si tu es dans un cadre officiel...il vaut mieux que tu demandes *les toilettes*,et si tu es invité(e) chez des amis tu peux demander _la salle de bains,_ ou _les toilettes_ aussi !
Et si tu te trompes...en français, ce n'est pas très grave!
Voilà.


----------



## Qcumber

Lorsque j'ai visité la bibliothèque nationale rue de Richelieu à Paris, cet endroit s'appelait "les sanitaires".


----------



## Aoyama

> WC c'est anglais, Water Closed (je crois, non ?)(


Pas tout à fait, c'est Water Closet (à moins que ces vécés -et la chasse- ne soient en panne). Ce n'est pas non plus vraiment de l'anglais mais du franglais de la grande époque, les Anglais disant *lavatory *(lavatories), néologisme-euphémisme construit avec le latin lavare sur le modèle de elevator, escalator ...
On a aussi :le(s) petit(s) coin(s), (chez) la reine d'Angleterre, d'autres choses encore comme les sanisettes...
A Tokyo il y a un restaurant français qui s'appelle "Le Petit Coin" ...


----------



## LV4-26

IsaSol said:


> Lori11,  si tu es dans un cadre officiel...il vaut mieux que tu demandes *les toilettes*,


Absolument. Ce n'est pas que le mot "vécés" soit grossier ou vulgaire mais il est certainement assez populaire et assez désuet. Si tu le prononces, il est probable que tu verras un petit sourire se dessiner sur les lèvres de tes hôtes. Peut-être même risquent-ils de se mettre à pouffer. Mais, je te rassure, rien qui ne vienne gâter l'état de vos relations.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama said:


> [...] d'autres choses encore comme les sanisettes... [...]


Précisons tout de même que ladite sanisette est le dernier recours des personnes dans l'embarras, en pleine rue...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Je crois qu'en Belgique on dit* la toilette*, en singulier.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Marcos!
C'est possible, mais j'ai vu en Belgique _Les toilettes_ aussi. A l'étranger on a toujours un peu peur de faire une gaffe sur ce genre de mots qui sont finalement simples...
Pour *les sanitaires*,Qcumber, c'est un mot ancien et si tu l'a vu à la bilbliothèque nationale, c'est pour donner un côté authentique et ancien C'est tout!
Cio !!


----------



## Aoyama

> ladite sanisette est le dernier recours des personnes dans l'embarras, en pleine rue...


Oui oui, la sanisette en derniers recours contre l'embarras ... On n'a, d'ailleurs, ici comme souvent, que le choix de l'embarras. Elles sont d'ailleurs GRATUITES depuis quelques temps (pourquoi ?).
La première mention de vécé(s) semble se trouver chez R.Queneau dans *Zazie dans le métro*.
Il y a aussi une vieille blague où Giscard, arrivé à Chamallières, s'arrête dans un café et demande : "l'évêché s'il vous plaît ? En bas à gauche ...".


----------



## LaurentK

Pour la note culturelle, signalons _les vécés étaient fermés de l'intérieur,_ film de Patrice Leconte qu'il a écrit avec Marcel Gotlieb en 1975. Film culte pour les uns (je suis de ces uns), et trop français pour les autres (qu'ont rien compris)   .


----------



## flobel

Certains disent aussi "les water" (prononcé vater, souvent), mais c'est un peu ringard a vrai dire.


----------



## LV4-26

flobel said:


> Certains disent aussi "les water" (prononcé vater, souvent), mais c'est un peu ringard a vrai dire.


Mais plus souvent _ouatères. _C'est comme_ vécés. _Cela s'entend peut-être encore dans certains villages très retirés, mais on ne peut pas dire que ça appartienne au corpus standard.

J'avais une autre option en tête mais j'ai finalement décidé de vous l'éviter : ça frisait les trois, voire quatre Laurent Gerra sur l'échelle du pipi-caca.


----------



## tie-break

Au Val d'Aoste (region italienne bilingue franco/italienne) il m'est arrivé de voir écrit sur la porte d'accès aux toilettes "services hygiéniques", qui vient sûrement de l'italien "servizi igienici" comme alternative à "toilettes".
Puisque je ne me souviens l'avoir jamais rencontré en France j'aimerais avoir votre avis aussi pour en être certain.


----------



## DameLaine

Bonjour, en effet, je n'ai jamais vu "services hygiéniques" pour toilettes, ca doit donc être un 'italianisme'!


----------



## tie-break

Et oui, j'ai bien peur que c'est comme ça!


----------



## Francois114

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Précisons tout de même que ladite sanisette est le dernier recours des personnes dans l'embarras, en pleine rue...


Bonjour à tous. Sanisette est, je crois, un terme commercial. Un spécialiste du "mobilier urbain" rentable a pensé, dans les années soixante-dix, que ce marché pouvait être lucratif. Il a fait concevoir l'engin qui figure sur la photo envoyée par Karine et a trouvé ce nom, auquel il faudrait donc mettre une majuscule. Mais c'est la même histoire que pour frigidaire et klakson : c'est sans doute tellement utile que c'est devenu éponyme... Cela dit, j'aurais voulu être petite souris pour assister à la sûrement très sérieuse réunion de cadres dynamiques où cette marque fut élaborée.
L'histoire de la dénomination de ces lieux serait très amusante, notamment parce que l'être humain parlant a fait preuve d'une créativité exceptionnelle pour mobiliser des euphémismes dans ce domaine. Je mentionne "châlets de nécessité" que ma grand'mère utilisait encore et qui m'a toujours fait hurler de rire !
François


----------



## FrançoisXV

sans oublier le cabinet d'aisance ou les commodités.


----------



## itka

Et le "petit coin" alors ?


----------



## jpdeweerdt

marcoszorrilla said:


> Je crois qu'en Belgique on dit* la toilette*, en singulier.



en effet, nous disons "je vais à la toilette"  mais "aux toilettes" est considéré comme plus correct car moins belge!

il y a aussi une blague belgo/française à ce sujet, .....


----------



## jpdeweerdt

itka said:


> Et le "petit coin" alors ?



ou "chez Jules"


----------



## Guiwald

IsaSol said:


> Bonsoir!
> Lori11,  si tu es dans un cadre officiel...il vaut mieux que tu demandes *les toilettes*,et si tu es invité(e) chez des amis tu peux demander _la salle de bains,_ ou _les toilettes_ aussi !
> Et si tu te trompes...en français, ce n'est pas très grave!
> Voilà.


Pour ma part, j'éviterai _La salle de bain_, car très souvent, les toilettes ne se trouvent pas dans la salle de bain !
Ce qui est ammusant, c'est que les anglophones n'utilisent pas ce terme WC (du moins en Australie), mais préfèrent utiliser _toilettes_ (mot français). Alors qu'en France, on use volontier de WC. 
En allemagne, par contre, WC est utilisé comme Toilettes en France, c'est à dire dans les restaurants, lieux publiques, etc. En privé, on parle plutôt de _Klo _(qui vient, je suppose, de Water Closet  )


----------



## itka

Ne vous tourmentez donc pas autant pour une question qui n'a pas grande importance ! 
Demandez les toilettes ou la salle de bains, on vous comprendra très bien, même si l'objet requis n'est pas dans la salle de bains, personne ne pensera que vous voulez prendre une douche !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Mais attention, parce que je m'en souviens il n' y a pas très longtemps aux Landes (dans une aire de services), un routier anglais demandait, en anglais, bien sûr...( to give a shower) et j'ai traduit qu'il voulait aller dans la Salle de bains *pour prende une douche*.


----------



## itka

Ben justement, dans ce cas-là, on précise ! Mais chez des amis, si vous demandez la salle de bains, ou même, où vous pouvez vous lavez les mains, on vous indiquera *les toilettes* !


----------



## LV4-26

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais appelé les toilettes la salle de bains, même en visite. 
Il y a plusieurs stratégies possibles. J'ai tendance à demander "est-ce que je peux utiliser vos toilettes ?" plutôt que "où sont les toilettes ?". Je n'ai encore jamais entendu personne me répondre simplement "bien sûr" sans m'indiquer leur emplacement.


----------



## LaurentK

Si vous êtes un tantinet coincé (genre fermé de l'intérieur ) vous pouvez aussi demander ingénument _où peut-on se laver les mains?

_Les _châlets de nécessité_ de Francois114 me rappellent _la cabane au fond du jardin_ qu'évoque LV4-26 et son laurentgerramètre. Quant au _cabinet d'aisance_ de FrançoisXV il trouve volontiers son pluriel en _lieux d'aisance _


----------



## Cath.S.

Laurent K. said:
			
		

> Si vous êtes un tantinet coincé (genre fermé de l'intérieur ) vous pouvez aussi demander ingénument _où peut-on se laver les mains?_


...et courir le risque de vous retrouver dans une pièce munie d'un lavabo, d'un essuie-mains et... c'est tout.


----------



## blowe46

“Où sont les WCs?”  J’ai utilisé cette expression à Montréal et personne ne savait le sens du terme. Est-ce  un terme uniquement européenne?


----------



## xtrasystole

Je crois que c'est un vieux mot français de France (qui vient de l'anglais "water-closet")


----------



## gardian

Oui. 
Je penserais que c'est seulement pour les européens anglophones.


----------



## Glasguensis

Il faut noter que la langue française est arrivée au Canada bien avant les toilettes munies d"une chasse d'eau: pour les choses "modernes" il y a souvent des différences de vocabulaire!


----------



## blowe46

Merci beaucoup! Alors, est-ce que le mot  WCs devient désuet?

En fait, Si je l'utiliserais meme en France, vont les gens rigoler?


----------



## xtrasystole

Non, les gens ne vont pas rigoler, mais il est exact que le terme _'(les) WC'_ s'emploie plus rarement. 

Il est préférable de dire _'(les) toilettes'_. 

_- 'Où sont les toilettes ?' 
- 'Sandra est aux toilettes'_


----------



## Chocapic

Non en france ca se dit encore très régulièrement  

Tu peux utiliser toilettes aussi.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

On ne dit plus :_ Où sont les vécés ?_

[…]


----------



## xtrasystole

On peut le dire, mais cela ne sonne pas très distingué (presque légèrement vulgaire...) 
À mon avis, il vaut mieux l'éviter.


----------



## Aoyama

Les WC (aussi le WC) est un mot maintenant vieilli (mais possible), qui ne sera probablement pas utilisé par les filles/femmes. Queneau l'écrivait vécés et la blague de Giscard entrant dans un café et demandant "l'évêché s'il vous plaît - en bas à gauche" a eu son heure de gloire ...


----------



## Aoyama

Peut-être qu'au Québec on dira "la salle de bain", qui est un anglicisme.


----------



## blowe46

C'est plutôt "les toilettes" au Québec. Je suis habitué à dire "les WCs". Mais, si cela va offenser qq'n , c'est mieux de l'eviter.


----------



## Mezzofanti

Pendant que nous y sommes, il y a la prononciation de "WC" au sens de toilettes. Je crois que les français prononcent "vécé" et les belges "doublevécé". En France "doublevécé" voudrait dire des toilettes à deux places .


----------



## Aoyama

> En France "doublevécé" voudrait dire des toilettes à deux places


je ne crois pas. "Double vécé*s*" existe bien , sans idée de double place.
On a aussi (vieilli) : les waters (en Belgique aussi), parfois prononcé "vaters" ...


----------



## piloulac

"Les wc" est, à mon avis, encore très commun en France et n'a rien ni de péjoratif ni d'agressif. Il est vrai cependant qu'il paraît un tantinet vieille France et que la population urbaine ne l'utilise plus.
Le singulier "un wc" est utilisé pour nommer l'objet lui-même au sens technique ou commercial.


----------



## Chimel

Je corrige les infos ci-dessus pour ce qui est de la Belgique:
- chez nous, on dit (assez peu, d'ailleurs) *le* WC, qui est prononcé "ouécé" (ce fameux son [w] que les Belges utilisent aussi pour prononcer "huit"...] et non "vécé" et encore moins "doublevécé". Je dirais que c'est un terme populaire (voire rural, comme le signal Piloulac) plutôt que vulgaire
- on ne dit pas les waters

Ce qu'on dit ici, en fait, c'est *la* toilette. Vous reconnaîtrez immanquablement un Belge en France au fait qu'il demande "où est la toilette".

Il y a d'ailleurs une blague qui circule ici aussi: en France, il faut toujours demander où sont les toilettes - parce qu'elles sont tellement sales qu'il vaut mieux avoir le choix entre plusieurs...


----------



## Meiboombouwer

Mezzofanti said:


> Pendant que nous y sommes, il y a la prononciation de "WC" au sens de toilettes. Je crois que les français prononcent "vécé" et les belges "doublevécé". En France "doublevécé" voudrait dire des toilettes à deux places .



Désolé de vous contredire Mezzofanti mais en Begique, on ne dit pas 'doublevécé', on dit 'ouécé'.
(En France, le V et le W se prononcent de la même façon: v (un wagon se dit vagon)) 
en Belgique (comme au Quebec), la différence entre V et W sera la même qu'en anglais (un wagon = ouagon)).

Sans rancune


----------



## Mezzofanti

Ne vous désolez pas Meiboombouwer - on est là pour apprendre !  En effet j'ai un ami qui habite en Belgique depuis l'âge de 12 ans et lui prononce toujours "doublevécé" - ce qui évidemment étonne les français. C'était un français qui lui avait dit, en plaisantant, que "doublevécé" implique deux places. Toutefois il se peut que ce soit une particularité de cette personne de prononcer intégralement les noms des deux lettres W et C.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais la version "doublevécés" existe bien en France, vieillie mais possible.


----------



## Imad Net

En Algérie, on utilise les deux termes, "WC" et "Toilettes", et je pense que les "WC" est plus utilisé que les "Toilettes"


----------



## Luminista

Je dirais plus "toilettes" que "wc" (vécés) ça me parrait un peu grossier. Ou alors "les sanitaires". C'est plus fin 

Il me semble avoir déja entendu une québéquoise dire "Elle est à la toilette" mais je n'en suis pas sure...


----------



## W-C.ch_Papier_Toilette

En Suisse, également, on peut dire "WC" (prononcé "Vé Cé") ou "toilettes" et personne ne rira... ;-)


----------



## Lacuzon

Vouaille !

J'ai dû prendre un coup de vieux ! Les WC (prononcés vécés) ne me semble pas du tout grossier, peut-être peu distingué mais pas dérangeant comme pourraient l'être les chiottes.

Cependant, il est vrai que les toilettes est beaucoup plus courant (pour les belges, il n'est point toujours besoin d'en faire plusieurs pour en trouver une propre  oui je sais) voire quelques métaphores comme _le petit coin_ ou en argot les gogues ou en vieilli _les cabinets_ ou en très vieilli _les lieux_ ou par moquerie républicaine _le trône_ ! Mais diantre ! je digresse !

Scatologiquement vôtre...


----------



## M.T.M

Et pourquoi toujours au pluriel, les w-c, les toilette(s), les chiottes et les cabinet(s) ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Voir ici http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilette


----------



## The_flake

Je ne dis pratiquement jamais WC, comme "cabinets" d'ailleurs, parce que ça fait assez familier et ça me fait plus penser à l'appareil en lui-même. Mais ça se dit quand même, ma mère le dit souvent d'ailleurs. Par contre, je ne le dirais jamais dans un lieu public.


----------



## LV4-26

Le film _Les Vécés étaient fermés de l'intérieur_ date de 1975.
Déjà, à cette époque, le terme était utilisé dans le but de donner une tonalité un peu "ringarde" au titre, à l'image des protagonistes.

Si je disais..
_X est aux vécés/au water/aux cabinets_
...ce serait uniquement par dérision.
Mais je me souviens avoir utilisé _water_ sérieusement quand j'étais enfant, dans les années 50-60.

Aujourd'hui, dans les lieux publics, il y a écrit "_toilettes_" sur les portes des toilettes. Mais dans certains endroits un peu plus déshérités ou simplement de construction plus ancienne, on peut encore voir la mention "WC" peinte sur une porte en bois.

Bien sûr, tout ce qui précède représente _mon_ expérience, qui ne prétend pas à l'universalité.


----------



## Aoyama

> Le film _Les Vécés étaient fermés de l'intérieur_ date de 1975.
> Déjà, à cette époque, le terme était utilisé dans le but de donner une tonalité un peu "ringarde" au titre, à l'image des protagonistes.


Je suis bien d'accord. Comme je l'ai d'autre part dit plus haut, la graphie "vécé(s)" est due à Queneau (Zazie dans le métro, 1960).
On a débattu ici pour savoir si le mot est vulgaire, affaire d'usage, mais je pense qu'on ne l'utiliserait pas/plus en langage courant.
Qui demanderait de nos jours, invité chez quelqu'un ou au restaurant "où sont les vécés ?".
Ceci dit, je pense même que l'inscription "W.C." ne se trouverait que dans des petits troquets ou des endroits _où cette inscription a été posée il y a longtemps_. On doit cependant pouvoir encore trouver des enseignes "W.C." au BHV ou ailleurs, mais il serait intéressant de savoir si elles se vendent encore ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bonjour! Est-ce qu'on prononce W.C. avec la W comme une V? Merci de votre aide!


----------



## SAIP0

Oui, c'est correct (comme un "v" normal)


----------



## Comtois

Je confirme. Certes, on entend encore parfois _double v c_, mais c'est devenu très rare, je crois.


----------



## Xenay

A l'exception près de la Belgique, qui, comme dans plein d'autres mots formés de W (BMW, WWW, etc.) prononce "wé cé".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un (célèbre*...?) film français s'appelle _Les *vécés* étaient fermés de l'intérieur_.

*Edit : moi je l'aime beaucoup, ce film. Mais on doit être cinq à l'aimer, en tout et pour tout, en France...


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,j'ai une question à vous poser. En France on distingue la salle de bains des toilettes. Dans le premier cas, c'est un lieu où on peut prendre un bain ou une douche, selon le cas.Les toilettes sont les lieux où l'on trouve le WC.L'expression "les toilette" désigne-t-elle uniquement le lieu ou peut-elle être utilisée aussi pour désigner le WC?Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

onjour,

L'epression désigne effectivement les deux (le lieu et l'équipement) : pour preuve, on parle bien du "siège _des toilettes_"...


----------



## Cecile96

Ces discussions sont très intéressantes
J'ai une question de plus à ce sujet: 
Si on veut préciser* une place dans les toilettes*(par exemple, on peut très bien avoir plusieurs "places" dans les toilettes publiques permettant à plusieurs personnes de faire le besoin en même temps), *quel est le terme à utiliser pour désigner ces "places"( pas l'endroit dans son ensemble mais vraiment là ou on s'installe pour faire le pipi...)? *
(Contexte: 
Dans les toilettes publiques, il faut prévoir au moins un...sans obstacle.) 
Merci beaucoup en avance

"Dans les toilettes publiques, il faut prévoir au moins un siège des toilettes sans obstacle." ça se dit et se comprend bien?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, cela se comprend. On pourrait dire aussi un WC.


----------



## OLN

On peut dire "au moins une cabine".
"Sans obstacle" : Veux-tu dire qu'elle doit être accessibles aux handicapés ?


----------



## Cecile96

Merci, oui, exactement.  Ça se dit pas?


----------



## Locape

Je dirais aussi 'WC' ou plus précisément 'cabine', comme *OLN*. Il y a les cabines individuelles avec chacune un WC, et quelquefois une petite salle commune avec des urinoirs et des cabines à côté, seulement pour les hommes.


----------



## Cecile96

Merci, j'ai compris cette question qui me tourmente :

*WC* peut désigner les toilettes dans l'ensemble, mais aussi *cuvette de toilettes;
Une cabine: *l'espace abritant un WC
Un siège de toilettes: même sens que cabine.

Ouf! 
Merci à tous!


----------



## Maître Capello

Cecile96 said:


> Un siège de toilettes: même sens que cabine.


Non, les sens sont différents. Une cabine est l'espace clos qui abrite un siège.


----------



## Cecile96

Et les toilettes sont là où se trouvent les cabines?



 
*Dans les toilettes, il y 5 cabines dont chacune a un siège/WC.*
C'est exact?


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'est ça. Ce qui induit en erreur (voir post #67), c'est qu'en français les toilettes sont à la fois la pièce où sont les WC et aussi les WC eux-mêmes (cuvette + siège + abattant).


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter qu'à l'origine _WC_ désigne un cabinet (une cabine), vu que c'est le sigle de _water closet_ qui signifie « cabinet à eau ». Mais le sens du terme a glissé par métonymie et désigne tantôt le cabinet, tantôt le siège.

En résumé :

_les toilettes_ = *(a)* pièce où se trouvent un ou plusieurs sièges, généralement dans des cabinets s'il y en a plusieurs, ainsi que le plus souvent un ou plusieurs lavabos, ou *(b)* siège (cuvette et lunette).
_les WC_ = *(a)* pièce où se trouvent un ou plusieurs sièges, généralement dans des cabinets s'il y en a plusieurs, ainsi que le plus souvent un ou plusieurs lavabos, *(b)* siège, ou *(c)* cabinets où se trouvent les sièges.
_un WC_ = *(a)* un cabinet, ou *(b)* un siège.

La photo indiquée par Cecile96 est donc une photo de toilettes/WC qui montre cinq cabinets/WC, comprenant chacun un siège/WC.


----------



## OLN

Je pense qu'on dit plutôt _cabine_ que _cabinet, _par analogie avec les cabines de douche, d'essayage ou téléphoniques, parce que "cabinet" est un peu vieillot et aussi parce qu'un_ cabinet (d'aisance) _désigne une petite pièce.

En ligne, on trouve "cabines de WC", "cabines WC", "cabines sanitaires".  ( Exemple1 ; exemple2)


----------



## Jacques Prévert

J'aimerais aussi ajouter que d'après le grand Robert, la prononciation de W.-C. est  [dubləvese], tandis que  [vese] est de façon familière


----------



## Terio

blowe46 said:


> “Où sont les WCs?”  J’ai utilisé cette expression à Montréal et personne ne savait le sens du terme. Est-ce  un terme uniquement européenne?


Au Québec, et j'imagine ailleurs au Canada, on n'entends _les WC (vécés_) que dans les (vieux) films français. Dans un registre très très populaire ou très familier (ou pour rire)  nous avons _les bécosses_, qui vient, dit-on de l'anglais _back house _et qui étaient, à l'origine les latrines primitives, sans eau courante, dans le fond d'une cour en ville ou dans un décor plus champêtre à la campagne. (À éviter dans un resto chic !)


----------



## danielc

On n'entend pas d'habitude _WC_ chez nous, comme le dit Terio. Toilette(s) ou salle/chambre de bain(s) s'entendent plus.


----------

